# Our Memorial Day surprise



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

We unexpectedly added to our family 2 weeks ago when my husband's secretary rescued a tiny kitten from a young man and his dog, who were in the process of torturing her. Obviously we couldn't say no even though we definitely did NOT want another cat. She passed her bloodtests and has had two little surgeries on her facial wound, which I would describe as basically having had her lower lip and the skin on her chin ripped off. She'll never look 100% "normal" but who cares! She's a pistol as all kittens are, just run run run all day and half the night. The older cats are generally accepting of her (we kept her in isolation til we knew she was disease-free but of course they knew she was there) and some even play with her a little. Best of all she LOVES the raw diet!


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

Forgot to say, her name is Lucinda (I call her Lucy).


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Absolutely adorable. And huge kudos to you for opening your hearts and your home to her. :love2 :love2 :love2

AC


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

She is adorable! How wonderful that you opened up your heart and home to this little girl in need.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

What a cutie. Poor thing....tortured? WTF.
There are way too many people in this world that shouldn't have kids or pets.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Bless you for taking her in She's beautiful.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

How cute is she. Thank you for saving her.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on the new addition, and I'm so glad to hear you got her away from the man and his dog. Hearing that kind of thing makes my stomach churn.

She's really adorable!


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

Adorable!

How terrible that someone could treat a kitten so horrible...


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

OMG she is beautiful! I love her coloring/markings. God bless you for saving her. Hope he isn't torturing the dog as well - did you report him for the kitten?


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

So glad you took her in - she's pretty - I love her eyes.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Beautiful little girl. Your husband's secretary did a wonderful thing.


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

aw how could someone torture a cute face like that, let alone ANY animal. It's so sick. I'm just glad she had someone like you to come and rescue her


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

She is gorgeous, something terribly wrong with anyone who would torture and defenceless kitten. So glad she is ok now xo


----------

